# Modding soon.



## clemson89 (May 28, 2011)

Hey guys im currently driving my stock 06 a4 black gto with 38k miles and I wanna put CAI K&N, CAM "not sure on which one yet", and headers/mids. Im looking to spend 2k total if I can and get all these mods and install it all myself with a friend. Im looking at SLP headers 1 3/4 with the mids and high flow cats. my friends want me to delete the cat, so my question is what kind of HP differance am I gonna get from a cat delete and a highflow cat... or is it just gonna be a sound differance.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Keep the hi flow cats. It will smell and sound like poo without them. There will be no notice power gain without them. Hi flow cats are very free flowing.


----------



## clemson89 (May 28, 2011)

87GN06GTO07IRL said:


> Keep the hi flow cats. It will smell and sound like poo without them. There will be no notice power gain without them. Hi flow cats are very free flowing.


any opinion on the SLP kit im talking about? or should i go for real long tube like the kooks.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Never had the Slp's so i can't comment on them. I love my coated Kooks with coated hi flow catted mids though.


----------

